# Squash



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a quick one - A few mates lured me in to playing squash a few months back - reluctantly I gave in and think it is brilliant now.

40 mins doesnt sound a lot - but in terms of burning calories off it is brilliant - and great when you beat your mates!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

Squash is a pretty energetic game! I have tried it but as with all racket games I am useless at serving!


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 15, 2011)

Whilst serving, I find it beneficial to pretend my boss' face is on the ball


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree Bob - I call Squash my quick fix. 40 mins and all the stresses have gone from the day and calories are burnt off too!  Unfortunately I don't play enough these days due to all the tennis, but it still comes in handy if I have had a bad day!


----------

